# 1957? Raleigh roadster bicycle - this weekend's score



## Tyberius (Oct 22, 2018)

Drug this old codger out of a barn in Maryland this weekend. Pretty complete except for saddle, grips and front fender. There's a date/serial code stamped into the seatpost that says DF52533. It has a 3 speed Sturmey Archer dynohub with a 57 date on it. The process of dating these guys seems clear as mud but will look around. Will probably be hitting up the membership for info on a number of topics but am super excited to have it. Will be cleaning up only, not a full restoration - underneath the filth seems pretty intact. Also bough an old Schwinn Jaguar (?) as part of the deal.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 22, 2018)

Schwinn Jaguars and Corvettes had stainless steel fenders. I believe the Tiger had painted fenders in the '50's, and the American never had the three speed hub. That might help I.D. your Schwinn. Both bikes look like they'll need a good bit of work, but the potential is there. Nice find!


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 30, 2018)

I think @Oilit has it right. Having painted fenders and 3-speed hub point toward the Tiger model (1955 thru 1957 or 1958 with that chainguard). You will know soon enough....the chainguard should have the silkscreened model name revealed once you wash the grime off. The serial number should be found the lower part of the frame holding the rear axle on the side opposite the chain (the "non-drive axle hanger" in technical terms).   From there you can find an online serial number lookup tool that can provide a frame date or you can ask here in the "Schwinn" forum.


----------



## Tyberius (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks everyone - can't wait to give both of these guys a bath and see what 20 years worth of barn I can get off of them.


----------



## Sven (Oct 30, 2018)

Nice find. Keep us posted with some pics after a wash .


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Feb 26, 2019)

boy did you find some gems 
Cheers


----------

